# Datenbankverbindung zu MySQL in XAMPP



## WIK-Lars (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Datenbankverbindung zu einer MySQL-Datenbank herstellen.
Die MySQL habe ich mir mit dem XAMPP-Paket installiert.
Jetzt weiss ich nicht, was ich beim Aufruf der DriverManager.getConnection() eintragen muss.
Wer weiss Rat?
Vielen Dank,
Lars


----------



## zerix (11. Februar 2007)

Du gibst da die normale mysql-url an. jdbc:mysql://host/datenbank


----------

